
Ask HN: How do you monitor web apps and apis? - senpost
How do you monitor performance and errors of web apps and APIs? We get emails whenever there is an exception, but this is becoming less and less usable as we grow.<p>We process at least 500K requests a day. We have 20+ web applications on each environment and 100+ servers in several region. We use .NET.<p>We are trying out Stackify[stackify.com], but wondering if there are any better tools.<p>Thank you.
======
MalcolmDiggs
I try to log most errors and exceptions, and send them to a log-management
tool. I use Loggly (they make it easy to run reports or get automated
notifications based on error-type) but have heard good things about Splunk as
well.

To monitor the actual servers, I tend to use CloudWatch (since we are on AWS),
but New Relic and DataDog are popular options.

I also use Pingdom to hit all our servers routinely (once a minute or so), and
let us know if something goes down or is taking too long to respond. This is a
bit of a redundant check considering the other metrics we have, but I like
having some redundancy there.

Hope that helps.

------
brucefeng
we are using
[cat]([https://github.com/dianping/cat](https://github.com/dianping/cat)).

------
gt565k
use a log monitoring tool and define alerts to (send email, post in hipchat
rooms) when exceptions are caught

Logentries is a good one.

